# Floppy ears



## Erron1116 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello and goodmorning from Jigga! I have had my gs puppy for three weeks now she is 14 weeks and 4 days and her ears are not standing yet. I have seen them stand before like when she is curious, sniffing or running but they only stay up for a short period of time then flop back down! I have seen so many gsd much younger then her whose ears are standing tall and straight. Is this normal at her age or should i be concerned


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Erron1116 said:


> Hello and goodmorning from Jigga! I have had my gs puppy for three weeks now she is 14 weeks and 4 days and her ears are not standing yet. I have seen them stand before like when she is curious, sniffing or running but they only stay up for a short period of time then flop back down! I have seen so many gsd much younger then her whose ears are standing tall and straight. Is this normal at her age or should i be concerned


Welcome!
It's called "The Ear Dance"!!!
Don't worry about it until later but here are a few things you can do to strengthen the ears.


1. *Ear Exercise*: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day.
2. *Give them large raw bones: *There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. *RAW ONLY*. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 
3. *Feed skinless chicken necks* as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium.
4. *Gently pinch the base of the ears* together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
5. *Unflavored Gelatin powder*: Sprinkle on 2 Tablespoons per feeding. This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Erron1116 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will try these things. I read about taping but im uncomfortable with that, i think i would rather have a floopy eared dog then go that route


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

It is normal for the 14 week old GSD  big raw bone will certainly help, like Momto2GSDs said.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We have an entire sub-forum devoted to the discussion of ears going up, I've done a notification on your thread to have it move there.  If you scroll through the topics you'll see lots of threads about the various ear stages, many with pictures.


----------



## Erron1116 (Aug 31, 2013)

*State of confusion*

So i just left from the vet with my new puppy jigga who previously stated is a german shepherd. She is 14 weeks and 4 days and only weighed 21lbs. The vet said she is underweight and her coat is dry. I have been feeding her a raw diet following every meal to the tee! My dog is actually getting the reverse of The benefits that a raw diet is suppose to have. The vet said all of her problems are from the raw diet and i need to switch her to kibble. Are there any raw feeders out there please tell me your opinions and suggestions. She doesnt have any worms or parasites either! And also she was 12lbs at about 9 weeks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Erron, you might get more responses to your question if you start a new thread in the raw feeding sub-forum: B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Erron1116 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok thanks cassidys mom


----------

